# waxoyl vs hammerite vs underseal



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

My car doesn't have any underbody protection and as the British weather is so harsh it would be very interesting to know how many owners have protected there cars.

As the title says which type of protection do you have on your car and which method (in your opinion) do you think is the best  

Claire


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

I have waxoyl underseal on mine comes in a a 5 litre tin or in an old style oil can like the old duckhams oil did.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

I have a 5 litre tin of clear waxoyl waiting till I can get ramp access.I intend to do the inside of panels first then the underbody.After its dry I will use the black hammerite ontop probably only on the wheelarches and around the rear end.The reason for the clear is that on subsequent inspections , Should be able to see if the coat has been broken as any subsequent corrosion will be visible.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Claire,

1/ Waxoyl is normally preferred as it will creep in to seams and welded joints, it will also self heal if hit by a stone etc

2/ Hammerite (who also make waxoyl) is a paint and will offer very good protection where applied.

3/ Underseal is very good for exposed areas to resist stone chips etc, but will not creep as per the Waxoyl.

Hope that helps,

Dave.


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

Just to clarify i meant underseal with added waxoyl (yellow tin for clear black and yellow i think for black)


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> *Hi Claire,
> 
> 1/ Waxoyl is normally preferred as it will creep in to seams and welded joints, it will also self heal if hit by a stone etc
> 
> ...


Do you use Waxoyl Dave and how do you apply it...with a brush or spray? Not wanting to sound thick, but I want to get my baby protected.

Thanks for the replies so far

Claire


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

clear waxoyl is usually thinned as it's meant for inside sills etc you can then spray it with a garden sprayer or buy waxoyl's own,the black stuff is really thick and needs brushing on.


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

I thought the current Nissan steel was patented because it was rust proof?

Or was that dealer sales speak when I asked why his UK R34 wasnt under sealed?

Jeremy


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Claire,

Not used it myself for a good few years now I have been selling it for a good few years now though (by the that is not a sales plug)

As venners say's Claire, you spray it on. You could use a garden type sprayer or you can buy Waxoyl in a special can with a pressure pump.

Either way it is easier to apply and creeps better if the Waxoyl is nice and warm befofe you apply it.

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> *Not used it myself for a good few years now I have been selling it for a good few years now though ..........*


Maybe we could talk about a grop buy then?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Fuggles,

Whats a GROP buy then 

Dave.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Ooops*

........... it's like a *Group buy* only cheaper.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Halfords sell Waxyol with a spray/pump attachment for the can, you can borrow mine if you want Claire...


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

i recently bought a large tin that cam be presurized and then sprayed .. it feels to thick to spray as is so ill put it infront of the heater to thin it down a bit ..

2 pence worth if any help 

Gart


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I want to waxoyl mine but do not have access to a ramp to get the car up in the air


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Though mine has some underseal being a UK car (i hope  ) and even though she dose not come out in the bad weather, i had mine waxoyled recently while she was in the body shop having the Nismo body kit repainted and the wheels refurbished.

They only charge me £50 (i suppiled a few tubs of black waxoyl), though i still would like to check it myslef when i can get under it.

I hope waxoyl is a good as its meant to be  

Andy


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Claire*

You can buy waxoyl in a spray can.Its very good,and sprays quite a distance for those hard to get areas.
i bought some some time ago to do my daughters Fiesta.I welded 2 new sills on and then filled with waxoyl.Managed to reach from one end of the sill to the other with the spray.If you want i can go and get some for ya!

regards..........Paul


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Thanks all for your reply's.


Peter & Paul - That's very kind of you both, but I think I may take a trip to Halfords tomorrow and buy me some of this goo   Feel like getting dirty tomorrow. Im small enough to get under the car...hehehe!! Is it recommended to jetwash the underneath first?

Fuggles - GROP! I think he was thinking GROPE at the time...lol we have to be gentle with him as he's getting "on a bit" lurve ya really  

Claire


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Daz said:


> *I want to waxoyl mine but do not have access to a ramp to get the car up in the air  *


 Me neither Daz, did mine on the driveway...


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

I would definately jetwash first, as caked mud / road silt will prevent the waxoyl getting in touch with the paintwork, and might absorb the waxoyl, so if the mud drops off it will take the waxoyl with it.

I guess you would have to let it drip dry, but it wouldn't have to be bone dry to apply waxoyl as it resists water.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Thanks mate!

Jetwash first then on with the waxoyl...looking forward to rolling around on the ground  spraying goo at the car  anyone cares to watch or help....it's always welcome!    

Claire


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Me neither Daz, did mine on the driveway... *


Fancy doing mine then Pete ?


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

This is a popular subject - a lot of people want to talk about Booty-licious getting down & dirty.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Grinder said:


> *This is a popular subject - a lot of people want to talk about Booty-licious getting down & dirty.  *


Hey that's my middle name  where ever I go I always end up with oily knees and hands


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

dont know what its called in English I got something called Zebart here ,, its a 5 year warrenty Vs rust reduces wind noise bla bla cost me over 200GBP's the sprayed the whole car doors under the car with a chemical gave me a paper said its protected now and this is the garrante paper


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

i have just done mine last week

i used the underseal and the underseal spray for the areas you cant always brush on.

i used waxoil on my old cossie and it was very good, so i am hoping this stuff is as good. it seems to be ok.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*BBD*

Yeah Ziebart is very good.My old Mk1 Fiesta was an ex army one,and was ziebarted from new.I drove that car right up to 1995 and it was an old "s" reg .The underneath was as good as the day it came off the production line!


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Mine is now waxoyled - just picked it up! (this is a well timed discussion).

£50 and he did underneath, inside the doors, in the chassis where possible. Basically an hours labour and the cost of the waxoyl. He used the black version. Bit smelly inside but I recall this goes away after about a week.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Sadly couldn't get under the car to apply the Waxoyl, even the trolley jack wouldn't go under the car properly, car is SO low! So it will have to wait until it's on a ramp with the wheels off  

Thanks Gary & Mark for the use of your unit and all the other little bits that you guys worked on for me!  I still managed to get my hands and knees dirty though  

Claire


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I prefer the Dinotrol range to Waxoyl - they always do better in the Classic car mag tests.

Now available from halfords - even in aerosols for sills/doors/cavities. Best used after warming in a sinkful of hot water.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Few questions:

Approx cost of waxoyl to do a car the size of a skyline?

Waxoyl should cover under chassis and inner arches under the plastic liners and round suspension cavities - anywhere else?


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Take off the sideskirts mate,I saw a 32 off the boat that had been drifted into a paddyfield ! At the rear of the front wheelarch all the mud had got under the plastic and rotted a hole right through.
Take em off wire brush the area and blitz it with the waxoyl :smokin:


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Soz...
Dont worry about breaking the retainers you can get them at any motor factors or Hellfords ! always best to replace them anyway , they are a one time use component !
O,K be cheap re-use em and enjoy rattles ,squeaks and then find a replacement for the one that came off and got ran over.

Just my 2 bobs ......


----------

